# Ryzen 3600



## Metroid (Jul 23, 2019)

I have set it up today and so far it looks pretty good. I have left at default first just to see the cpu-z result and how the bench was, result: single thread 500 and multithread 3820. At default, voltage, clock, nothing is fixed, all the time going up and down and clock usually stayed at 3950mhz on multithread or single thread. I then overclocked it to 4.2ghz, 1.32v and have redone the test and I'm amazed how better it was with the overclocking, also voltage and core clock very much fixed as you can see in the image below. This was my first try, set 42 core multiplier and 1.32v for the voltage. Maybe I hit the silicon lottery? 4.2ghz at 1.32v. So far this was amazing, my objective was to overclock to the precision boost maximum clock which for the 3600 is 4.2ghz and leave at the lowest voltage possible, 1.32v was my first try, I wonder how lower the voltage can go or how high can the clock go with 1.32v.

100% usage, 80c, so need a better cooler for this. It is always good to use stock cooler first to see how bad the thing really is.

CPU-Z Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/ish8yd


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Just dont break 1.37 supposedly.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just dont break 1.37 supposedly.



It runs cooler with fixed voltage, everything is better with fixed voltage and clock. I have come from intel since 2006, conroe hehe. I hope i will stay with amd for now. I'm very impressed with the 3600, $227 is a bargain, 3700x is needed only if you think those 2 extra cores is a must have, 2 extra more cores for $173 usd more where I live, 3600 $227, 3700x $400.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Metroid said:


> It runs cooler with fixed voltage, everything is better with fixed voltage and clock. I have come from intel since 2006, conroe hehe. I hope i will stay with amd for now.



Even my fx does. Turbo core=variable voltage for utmost stability.

Id try to lower the vcore further.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2019)

heya @Metroid just recently took the jump myself from an R5 1400. Such a great cpu.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 24, 2019)

JrRacinFan said:


> heya @Metroid just recently took the jump myself from an R5 1400. Such a great cpu.



It's just incredible, I was not expecting this, hell, i think nobody was expecting this from amd, not even amd themselves, with failure after failure these past years, prior 2017, really unbelievable.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

Metroid said:


> It's just incredible, I was not expecting this, hell, i think nobody was expecting this from amd, not even amd themselves, with failure after failure these past years, prior 2017, really unbelievable.


My desktop feels snappy again like it has an Intel CPU. Reminds me of my overclocked 4790K. To bad I'm missing out on some performance going off your CPU-Z result by using the MSI B350M Gaming Pro.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 24, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> My desktop feels snappy again like it has an Intel CPU. Reminds me of my overclocked 4790K. To bad I'm missing out on some performance going off your CPU-Z result by using the MSI B350M Gaming Pro.



I'm using the msi b450 gaming plus if that helps. There are a lot of benchmarks i will be conducting, mainly emulators. Also look at the ddr4, 3466mhz cl20, did i lose performance going cl20? i dont think so. That is good for people who have a ddr4 2133mhz cl 14 1.20v and dont want to buy ram, just overclock it, like i did.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

Metroid said:


> Also look at the ddr4, 3466mhz cl20, did i lose performance going cl20? i dont think so. That is good for people who have a ddr4 2133mhz cl 14 1.20v and dont want to buy ram, just overclock it, like i did.


Way ahead of you on overclocking the DDR4. Seems stable from 3,200 MHz to 3,533 MHz at the same timings of 16-18-18-18-36 but the voltage had to go up 1.41

I've attempted an all core overclock of 4.3 GHz, and no dice. I did manage to get it stable at 4,250 MHz for one bench run in AIDA64 CPU Zlib. To bad temperature went up to 91.1C

Looks like I'll have to settle for 4.2 GHz all cores at 1.4v, tried lower but it's unstable.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 24, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Way ahead of you on overclocking the DDR4. Seems stable from 3,200 MHz to 3,533 MHz at the same timings of 16-18-18-18-36 but the voltage had to go up 1.41
> 
> I've attempted an all core overclock of 4.3 GHz, and no dice. I did manage to get it stable at 4,250 MHz for one bench run in AIDA64 CPU Zlib. To bad temperature went up to 91.1C
> 
> Looks like I'll have to settle for 4.2 GHz all cores at 1.4v, tried lower but it's unstable.



I'm not sure if my system is stable with 1.32v 4.2ghz, i will have to do many tests. So far, no problems at all, no crash, nothing at all.

I added a cpu-z validation, https://valid.x86.fr/ish8yd


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I'm not sure if my system is stable with 1.32v 4.2ghz, i will have to do many tests. So far, no problems at all, no crash, nothing at all.
> 
> I added a cpu-z validation, https://valid.x86.fr/ish8yd



Games, Ryzen Blender


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

Mine wasn't as soon as Cinebench started rendering. So now I get reinstall Windows 10 since I got the _Preparing Windows..._ after rebooting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Mine wasn't as soon as Cinebench started rendering. So now I get reinstall Windows 10 since I got the _Preparing Windows..._ after rebooting.



W10 ftl


----------



## Metroid (Jul 24, 2019)

This was my maximum with safe voltages 1.44v, in the msi b450 gaming plus bios, the maximum safe voltage is 1.44v, after that its color changes to red hehe, I will take a picture and show it later. So I tried 4.4ghz and I could not boot even with 1.52v, i did not want to push it further, with 1.44v at 4.35ghz, the system booted and is very stable hehe, so the maximum this chip can handle is 4.35ghz with 1.44v, pretty good chip. I did a cpu-z single and multithread with it, also cpu-z validation too, temperature close to 90c hehe, i guess when i get that aio cooler, temperature will improve and I can probably leave at 4.3ghz 24/7 at 1.35v or so.









						AMD Ryzen 5 @ 4348.99 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[e95z9s] Validated Dump by Metroid (2019-07-24 23:30:52) - MB: MSI B450 GAMING PLUS (MS-7B86) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




Here is the picture of the bios showing where lies the danger hehe

Important tip, if you own a msi motherboard that supports ryzen then your bios will be very much like mine, if so then there is an option in there called "amd overclock" in cpu core voltage, this setting will make your voltage fixed in loads, idle voltage will keep peaking at 1.50v though, that cant be helped. I uploaded the image showing it off. I also made a video showing cpu-z bench stress test with the fixed voltage, my best stable 24/7 with stock cooler was 1.30v, I can boot in windows with 1.23v, it starts to get stable around 1.25v and will only be fully stable at 1.30v. I will upload the video later. I will upload now the final image of the video i will upload later, check the average voltage, very stable at 1.30v, cpu-z stress bench took 5 minutes to hit 90c which was my objective, cpu cores while on stress test, always 1.269v.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Don't know, anyone else find this impressive for only running locked at 4,150 MHz?











						AMD Ryzen 5 @ 4149.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[e6j84x] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-4KST23J (2019-07-28 07:57:59) - MB: MSI B350M GAMING PRO (MS-7A39) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Metroid (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Don't know, anyone else find this impressive for only running locked at 4,150 MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That result is probably 4.150mhz + something else to be better on multithread, look at single thread, it's low, it should be 515 or so for that multithread result. There are settings that can do that, vcore too high.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Metroid said:


> look at single thread, it's low, it should be 515


That's because I forced all cores to run at 4.150 GHz, boost is disabled. Voltage is set at 1.25 even though it reports 1.42, at one time it was reporting 1.68 even though I had it set to 1.35. 








						Post your Cinebench R23 Score
					

Stock with the memory overclocked.     AIO




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Metroid (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That's because I forced all cores to run at 4.150 GHz, boost is disabled. Voltage is set at 1.25 even though it reports 1.42, at one time it was reporting 1.68 even though I had it set to 1.35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a msi motherboard you could replicate the fixed voltage setting "AMD Overclock" in the bios. Voltage will be fixed while is in load, are you using the stock cooler?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Heatsink is listed in cooling under System Specs, Scythe Kotetsu with AM4 mounting bracket.

For voltage I'm using the AMD Overclocking selection in the BIOS


----------



## Metroid (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Heatsink is listed in cooling under System Specs, Scythe Kotetsu with AM4 mounting bracket.
> 
> For voltage I'm using the AMD Overclocking selection in the BIOS


But why the voltage is not fixed then? here, while idle it fluctuates, 1.30 to 1.50v, while in load is always fixed at 1.27v. HWinfo64 would help you to check if the voltage is fixed while in load.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 3, 2019)

Updated, I have purchased today an aio cooling solution, coolermaster masterliquid lite 240mm and I have redone benchmarks with it. I also have run aida, stability test fpu, the most tough stability test for 15 minutes 4.2ghz 1.31v, tried 1.30 and crashed after 5 seconds, so it means for 4.2ghz, my 3600 needs 1.31v and that is the final value. I also tried 4.4ghz at 1.44, I booted but could not run a cinebench test. Regarding cooling, stock cooler running cpu-z stress test, temperatures from 50c to 92c in 90 seconds, and with the aio masterliquid lite 240mm, temperature no more than 70c, aida fpu test temperature no more than 81c which is formidable for such aio, I paid $55 for it and there is no need for more than that for the 3600 at 4.2ghz. If i had gone 3900x then a better aio would have been needed, I'd say a triple aio https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16835181139, "Corsair Hydro Series, H150i PRO RGB, 360mm. 3 X 120mm ML PWM Fans".
.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2019)

that is a great deal Metroid for $55. 

I am going to go for a 3700x and 5700XT build around mid-late August when custom PCB's come out.  so far I have my case and PSU sealed and waiting.  I really wanted to go water this time, but it just scares me too much still. So going to stick with my NH-D15 (which I wish I could sell for a Noctua U12A) but its hard to sell big heavy heatsinks.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 3, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> that is a great deal Metroid for $55.
> 
> I am going to go for a 3700x and 5700XT build around mid-late August when custom PCB's come out.  so far I have my case and PSU sealed and waiting.  I really wanted to go water this time, but it just scares me too much still. So going to stick with my NH-D15 (which I wish I could sell for a Noctua U12A) but its hard to sell big heavy heatsinks.



Coolermaster masterliquid lite 240mm is the best aio for the price, $55, I mean, compared to stock 3600 cooler, that was 30 degrees celsius difference and that is a lot. I mean, I was expecting an improvement of 13 degrees or so, 30 degrees was just too much. The only issue about this aio is that the materials are not as good as the pro model, coolermaster offers 2 years warranty for the lite and 5 years for the pro. I will in 2 years or so purchase a 16 cores or so and by that time I can purchase a better aio too, if you have a 65w cpu tdp, example 3700x or 3600 then this aio is an incredible deal and you dont need more than this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2019)

Metroid said:


> Coolermaster masterliquid lite 240mm is the best aio for the price, $55, I mean, compared to stock 3600 cooler, that was 30 degrees celsius difference and that is a lot. I mean, I was expecting an improvement of 13 degrees or so, 30 degrees was just too much. The only issue about this aio is that the materials are not as good as the pro model, coolermaster offers 2 years warranty for the lite and 5 years for the pro. I will in 2 years or so purchase a 16 cores or so and by that time I can purchase a better aio too, if you have a 65w cpu tdp, example 3700x or 3600 then this aio is an incredible deal and you dont need more than this.



my noctua cooler is ancient but when I do upgrade I will just be using that still to save money, it should shave off around 30 celsius as well. its got 3x140mm noctua fans on it in push/pull


----------



## Metroid (Aug 3, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> my noctua cooler is ancient but when I do upgrade I will just be using that still to save money, it should shave off around 30 celsius as well. its got 3x140mm noctua fans on it in push/pull



I have that thermaltake pure copper 2 kilos of pure copper but it's not with me where i'm at moment, I'm very far away from home hehe, working, If I was at home then I would be using that, that cooler could keep a i7 920 1.4v 4.4ghz around 70c, tdp at base clock i7 920 2.6ghz used to be 130 watts,  4.4 ghz loaded only the cpu used to be around 320 watts. I think this coolermaster masterliquid 240mm is for a 100 watts tdp cpu. Back in 2008, I paid 120 gbp for that, that cooler is a rarity, not planning to sell, will always have a use hehe, anyway I'm very happy with this build, if 3600x, 3700x and up were really giving the performance you paid for then I would have got any of them, I did not want to pay for 4.4ghz and got 4.2ghz, better pay for a 4.2ghz and get a 4.2ghz hehe. If I were you I would wait for a refresh. 5.0ghz is very certain.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2019)

Metroid said:


> I have that thermaltake pure copper 2 kilos of pure copper but it's not with me where i'm at moment, I'm very far away from home hehe, working, If I was at home then I would be using that, that cooler could keep a i7 920 1.4v 4.4ghz around 70c, tdp at base clock i7 920 2.6ghz used to be 130 watts,  4.4 ghz loaded only the cpu used to be around 320 watts. I think this coolermaster masterliquid 240mm is for a 100 watts tdp cpu. Back in 2008, I paid 120 gbp for that, that cooler is a rarity, not planning to sell, will always have a use hehe, anyway I'm very happy with this build, if 3600x, 3700x and up were really giving the performance you paid for then I would have got any of them, I did not want to pay for 4.4ghz and got 4.2ghz., better pay for a 4.2ghz and get a 4.2ghz hehe. If I were you I would wait for a refresh. 5.0ghz is very certain.



I just googled that, I didn't even know this existed... it is beautiful... I want one lol


----------



## Metroid (Aug 3, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I just googled that, I didn't even know this existed... it is beautiful... I want one lol



Very, this cheap aio purchase was a very wise decision cause the 3600 stock cooler is disgraceful hehe, really hehe, I could not do anything, cinebench used to hit 95c in few seconds hehe, handbrake my god hehe, that was tough, I had to disable cores for it not to overheat, i mean change the affinity in the windows task manager. You just cant go wrong with this. I also have some custom watercooling items, one of the best radiators, feser 360 at home, used dual pump with it, just the 2 pumps 50 watts hehe, 25 watts each, overkill, sometimes you just buy things that you may never need, I was about to go with a 360mm aio with this one, 360. Glad I did not, there would be no need for this, 3600 65 watts a 240mm is enough.


----------



## Metroid (Jun 13, 2020)

Current bios.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 13, 2020)

4.35ghz @ 1.3825V


----------



## Metroid (Jun 13, 2020)

Just updated the bios to the latest version, "Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 ", built date, 06-11-2020.



crustydorito said:


> 4.35ghz @ 1.3825V



On the cpu core voltage, set amd overclocking and then override.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 13, 2020)

prime95 had some funny results, at the 12 minute mark, temps rose to 90C+, once it passed 15 minutes it dropped to 65C+.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Just updated the bios to the latest version, "Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 ", built date, 06-11-2020.


The B450 Tomahawk has the AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 BIOS update as well.






						MSI  Global - The Leading Brand in High-end Gaming & Professional Creation
					

As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




					www.msi.com


----------



## Metroid (Jun 13, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> prime95 had some funny results, at the 12 minute mark, temps rose to 90C+, once it passed 15 minutes it dropped to 65C+.


What is your temperature doing stress bench on cpu-z? Prime is really stressful, also what is your aio and rpm of the fans? I set to, if temperature greater than 70c then set fan 100% rpm, my fans are corsair 2400 rpm, https://www.corsair.com/lm/en/Categ.../ml-pro-config/p/CO-9050040-WW#tab-tech-specs



biffzinker said:


> The B450 Tomahawk has the AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 BIOS update as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 13, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Just updated the bios to the latest version, "Updated AMD AGESA ComboAm4PI 1.0.0.6 ", built date, 06-11-2020.
> 
> 
> 
> On the cpu core voltage, set amd overclocking and then override.


What kind of ram do you have? What dies? Most crappy dies like Micron B-die/D-die/Hynix A/M does 3400-3466cl16 without problems. 3466cl20 really slows things down. There is a lot of potential there. Ram generally inpacts system speed much more than a slight cpu OC


----------



## Metroid (Jun 13, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> What kind of ram do you have? What dies? Most crappy dies like Micron B-die/D-die/Hynix A/M does 3400-3466cl16 without problems. 3466cl20 really slows things down. There is a lot of potential there. Ram generally inpacts system speed much more than a slight cpu OC



It's a pretty old crucial ram, probably the first ones that came out, although its rated 2133 cl14 1.2, with cl20 can overclock as high as 3466 cl 20 1.36v, pretty good. You know all ddr4 memory are 2133 right by default? silicon quality push them to higher clocks and lower timings, for example b-die.

On my tests, overclocking the memory made a bigger impact than keeping the latency low, 2133 cl14 bandwidth was almost half than at 3466, so latency here does not matter as much as bandwidth, benchmark wise only a marginally slower than any other better memory die and as ryzen does not benefit of memory higher than 3600, 3733, in the end I saved $400 as there was no need to buy another 32gb of ddr4 memory.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> What is your temperature doing stress bench on cpu-z? Prime is really stressful, also what is your aio and rpm of the fans? I set to, if temperature greater than 70c then set fan 100% rpm, my fans are corsair 2400 rpm, https://www.corsair.com/lm/en/Categ.../ml-pro-config/p/CO-9050040-WW#tab-tech-specs
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.



cpu-z stress benching only managed to hit 70+.i know that prime is pretty unrealistic when it comes to tests, hence i was running 30 min of cb20 to check for stability. my aio is the ekwb aio 240mm and i honestly don’t know my fan speed, because i plugged it into ekwb’s controller but so far its not working, so i’m going to reroute the fan power straight the motherboard for now until ekwb’s customer service gets to me.



crustydorito said:


> cpu-z stress benching only managed to hit 70+.i know that prime is pretty unrealistic when it comes to tests, hence i was running 30 min of cb20 to check for stability. my aio is the ekwb aio 240mm and i honestly don’t know my fan speed, because i plugged it into ekwb’s controller but so far its not working, so i’m going to reroute the fan power straight the motherboard for now until ekwb’s customer service gets to me.


aio fans are ek’s vardar


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> aio fans are ek’s vardar



They are good and very noisy. Prime is overkill.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> They are good and very noisy. Prime is overkill.


 actually they’re not super noisy, maybe its because of the glass side panel in my build but i think if i was gaming with a headset on i wouldn’t hear it

i tried to up the frequency to 4.3ghz @ 1.32v and if you can see in the bottom right, the test has only been running for 5 minutes and prime has dropped 9/12 threads, what could be the problem and potential solution here?

i ran cb20 on 4.3ghz @ 1.32v for half an hour (accidentally reset the timer) but temperatures never rose beyond 72C


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> actually they’re not super noisy, maybe its because of the glass side panel in my build but i think if i was gaming with a headset on i wouldn’t hear it
> 
> i tried to up the frequency to 4.3ghz @ 1.32v and if you can see in the bottom right, the test has only been running for 5 minutes and prime has dropped 9/12 threads, what could be the problem and potential solution here?
> 
> i ran cb20 on 4.3ghz @ 1.32v for half an hour (accidentally reset the timer) but temperatures never rose beyond 72C



The solution would be to drop the frequency a little bit more, i guess 4250mhz would be ideal for now if ends in another failure then 4.2ghz.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> The solution would be to drop the frequency a little bit more, i guess 4250mhz would be ideal for now if ends in another failure then 4.2ghz.


i still have some thermal headroom, do you suggest increasing voltage or just drop frequency


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> i still have some thermal headroom, do you suggest increasing voltage or just drop frequency



Drop the frequency, need to keep that 1.32v for 24/7.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Drop the frequency, need to keep that 1.32v for 24/7.


is cb20 an adequate test if run for 30minutes to check for stability ?


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> is cb20 an adequate test if run for 30minutes to check for stability ?



Well, I don't consider it, that benchmark is used a lot for glamorous people hehe aka youtubers. Stick with the old and still good Prime95, Sandra, aida64 and some others.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Well, I don't consider it, that benchmark is used a lot for glamorous people hehe aka youtubers. Stick with the old and still good Prime95, Sandra, aida64 and some others.


ah i see, i’ve managed to get it stable at 4.25ghz @ 1.32v and saved it as an overclock profile, i wonder how low i can get the voltage while maintaining 4.25 or 4.2, hopefully 1.1v or something


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> ah i see, i’ve managed to get it stable at 4.25ghz @ 1.32v and saved it as an overclock profile, i wonder how low i can get the voltage while maintaining 4.25 or 4.2, hopefully 1.1v or something



That is good to hear, it depends your silicon, new ryzen 3xxx bins starting a month ago can be overclocked to 4.2ghz with extreme low voltages. The newer ryzen xt series coming next month, ryzen 3600xt boost clock to 4.5 ~ 4.6 from 4.2, almost 10% clock speed boost but I rather wait for the 4xxx series.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> That is good to hear, it depends your silicon, new ryzen 3xxx bins starting a month ago can be overclocked to 4.2ghz with extreme low voltages. The newer ryzen xt series coming next month, ryzen 3600xt boost clock to 4.5 ~ 4.6 from 4.2, almost 10% clock speed boost but I rather wait for the 4xxx series.


dang i wonder what the price difference is going to be maybe i should have held back 6 months and wait for the xts but are they coming with 4th gen or just before? it doesn’t make sense to release xt which can directly compete with their 4 gen products though


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> dang i wonder what the price difference is going to be maybe i should have held back 6 months and wait for the xts but are they coming with 4th gen or just before? it doesn’t make sense to release xt which can directly compete with their 4 gen products though



Well the xt version is pricier, i mean the 3600 can be bought for $180, I guess the xt version will be around $300 usd on release day, so not worth in my book. The 4xxx yes because they will have the clock speed of the 3xxx xt and lots of improvements, 3xxx xt july 7th and 4xxx november I guess, if not then january 2021.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

sounds like i could put that 300usd into a better binned 3700x or 3800x even depending on prices and just clock it higher + more cores for productivity. xt owners might kick themselves if amd pulls off some trick like they did for the release of RDNA graphics card when nvidia lowered the 2070 prices.


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> sounds like i could put that 300usd into a better binned 3700x or 3800x even depending on prices and just clock it higher + more cores for productivity. xt owners might kick themselves if amd pulls off some trick like they did for the release of RDNA graphics card when nvidia lowered the 2070 prices.



Yeah, the 3600xt is just not worth at that price, would pick up a newer batch 3600 any day, 70% of newer 3600 are hitting 4.4ghz 1.2v, 20% of newer 3600 are hitting 4.6ghz 1.2v and 10%  of newer 3600 are hitting 4.7ghz plus with 1.2v.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 14, 2020)

holy crap, i must have gotten an older one then, can’t get it 4.45ghz even at 1.5v

3600xts that are later binned closer towards the release of 4th gen might even be able to hit 5ghz at 1.5v maybe if you get lucky


----------



## Metroid (Jun 14, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> holy crap, i must have gotten an older one then, can’t get it 4.45ghz even at 1.5v
> 
> 3600xts that are later binned closer towards the release of 4th gen might even be able to hit 5ghz at 1.5v maybe if you get lucky



yeah, reason is always good to buy retail and newer and not used cpu, also going in store is better, can check the batch and week it was produced. Your 3600 bin is better than mine, stable rock solid 4.1ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes, yours can do 4.3ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes?

I think 5ghz is a reality with the 4xxx and voltage around 1.32v.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 15, 2020)

Metroid said:


> yeah, reason is always good to buy retail and newer and not used cpu, also going in store is better, can check the batch and week it was produced. Your 3600 bin is better than mine, stable rock solid 4.1ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes, yours can do 4.3ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes?
> 
> I think 5ghz is a reality with the 4xxx and voltage around 1.32v.


4.3ghz 1.32v is slightly too unstable, causes two threads to drop, managed to get it to 4.28ghz 1.32v rock solid



Metroid said:


> yeah, reason is always good to buy retail and newer and not used cpu, also going in store is better, can check the batch and week it was produced. Your 3600 bin is better than mine, stable rock solid 4.1ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes, yours can do 4.3ghz 1.32v prime95 blend 15 minutes?
> 
> I think 5ghz is a reality with the 4xxx and voltage around 1.32v.


the gap between intel and amd chips are closing, especially at the higher end as well, where intel has been king for so long. looking forward to more intense battles between them and intel getting off their throne hopefully not adding another “+” behind their seemingly endless 14++++nm


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 15, 2020)

Metroid said:


> It's a pretty old crucial ram, probably the first ones that came out, although its rated 2133 cl14 1.2, with cl20 can overclock as high as 3466 cl 20 1.36v, pretty good. You know all ddr4 memory are 2133 right by default? silicon quality push them to higher clocks and lower timings, for example b-die.
> 
> On my tests, overclocking the memory made a bigger impact than keeping the latency low, 2133 cl14 bandwidth was almost half than at 3466, so latency here does not matter as much as bandwidth, benchmark wise only a marginally slower than any other better memory die and as ryzen does not benefit of memory higher than 3600, 3733, in the end I saved $400 as there was no need to buy another 32gb of ddr4 memory.


Okay. When I use ryzen calc I see that viritually every Micron-dies can do atleast 3400cl16, but there might be exceptions. Do you use ryzencalc? Yeah, I know old default was 2133, many new kits now are 2666 default and some are 3200 default with jedec standard.


----------



## Metroid (Jun 15, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Okay. When I use ryzen calc I see that viritually every Micron-dies can do atleast 3400cl16, but there might be exceptions. Do you use ryzencalc? Yeah, I know old default was 2133, many new kits now are 2666 default and some are 3200 default with jedec standard.



No, I don't use ryzen calc, my msi b450 gaming plus maximum memory frequency is 3466mhz and that is how i use it. I made many tests and concluded that timings did not impact performance as much as bandwidth and in the end I was happy i could use the ddr4 memory I have with ryzen.



crustydorito said:


> dang i wonder what the price difference is going to be maybe i should have held back 6 months and wait for the xts but are they coming with 4th gen or just before? it doesn’t make sense to release xt which can directly compete with their 4 gen products though



"Word out of Taiwan is that AMD has decided to delay the launch of its Zen 3 based Ryzen 4000 CPU series from September 2020 to early 2021. This is not because of any technical difficulty but simply due to consistently strong demand for Ryzen 3000 series and lack of competition from Intel "









						AMD Allegedly Delaying Ryzen 4000 Series 'Zen 3' CPUs To 2021 [Updated]
					

Update 6/17/2020: AMD has debunked this rumor in a statement to TechPowerUp. Vermeer and Zen 3 CPUs will be coming on time: AMD in an official briefing call with us confirmed that the company's "Zen 3" client processors are on-track for launch within 2020. This refutes rumors that "Zen 3" based...




					wccftech.com
				




I guess my guess was right hehe and I guess release day will be 07 february 2021


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 16, 2020)

Metroid said:


> No, I don't use ryzen calc, my msi b450 gaming plus maximum memory frequency is 3466mhz and that is how i use it. I made many tests and concluded that timings did not impact performance as much as bandwidth and in the end I was happy i could use the ddr4 memory I have with ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snap haha, looks like theres gonna be a market for xt chips afterall. also i saw a cpu-z validation of a 3600 hit max clock allowed by the bios 6375mhz, how the hell do they do that?


----------



## Metroid (Jun 16, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> snap haha, looks like theres gonna be a market for xt chips afterall. also i saw a cpu-z validation of a 3600 hit max clock allowed by the bios 6375mhz, how the hell do they do that?



Liquid nitrogen and golden bins. They buy these chips straight from the source, best of the crops, probably designed to be 3950x and 3950x becomes 3600 and they pay a lot more for the golden 3600 than it would be 3950x.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 16, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Liquid nitrogen and golden bins. They buy these chips straight from the source.


christ but almost 6.4ghz, pretty sure the chip is dead at the end of that run

b550 boards that have come out look really good though, especially tomahawk. b550 being on am4 means i can technically get a 4th gen, toss it in and run with no problems right?


----------



## Metroid (Jun 16, 2020)

crustydorito said:


> christ but almost 6.4ghz, pretty sure the chip is dead at the end of that run



Those overclockers pay a lot for those golden cpus and sometimes they don't pay at all in exchange of advertising and other things. Nothing that you see there is real, retail cpus are 0 - 7, scale 0 to 10,  good bins 8 to 10 always go for the friends of friends of friends of friends hehe, when you see a lucky one is from 6 to 7.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 16, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Those overclockers pay a lot for those golden cpus and sometimes they don't pay at all in exchange of advertising and other things. Nothing that you see there is real, retail cpus are 0 - 7, scale 0 to 10,  good bins 8 to 10 always go for the friends of friends of friends of friends hehe, when you see a lucky one is from 6 to 7.


ahh i see, so extreme overclockers like kingpin might get free hardware in exchange of publicity and potential sales.


----------



## crustydorito (Jun 17, 2020)

Metroid said:


> No, I don't use ryzen calc, my msi b450 gaming plus maximum memory frequency is 3466mhz and that is how i use it. I made many tests and concluded that timings did not impact performance as much as bandwidth and in the end I was happy i could use the ddr4 memory I have with ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CBf1wbhgivl/
amd has released the xt chips already, performance slightly better than x chips


----------



## gamenadez (Jun 19, 2020)

I manage to oc using bios. I think I can get it to 4.2ghz using 1.1 volt..

Only thing I touch on OC Tweakz using this motherboard

The CPU speed - 4000 ghz
The CPU volt - 1.050 volt
The Ram Speed set to DDR4-3000 *Since my Ram corsair-3000* before it was 2166 on mobo.







The CPU Cooler i used on this build. Artic 120mm Liquid Freezing with IG Thermal Pad 40x40.

Highest Cpu temp I reach while playing BF1 at high setting was 42 degree

well tried 4.2ghz only manage to boot at 1.150v  the OP so lucky 1.1volt at 4.2ghz


----------

